# Could she have some sort of herding dog in her?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Now, this may just be wishful thinking on my part....but part of me really thinks Abbie has some sort of/the majority of her is a herding dog of some sort. 

Whenever people see her, they always say bluetick coonhound mix, several people have told me that she looks like a purebred bluetick even (which I don't think so). I just don't see it. A lot of her mannerisms and personality traits make me think of a herding dog. She's VERY intelligent and very willing to learn (from what I understand, hounds are not generally like this). The way she interacts and plays with other dogs seems like she's herding them too. I could just be thinking this because of wishful thinking (I have always admired many of the herding breeds). 

Here is a video of her playing a few weeks ago at the dog park. You can see she chases the dogs, lets out little barks as she's chasing them, and will sometimes drop tot he ground and follow them with her gaze. Again, it could just be her style of play, and I could be way off here. We actually met a purebred bluetick coonhound today and I really don't see the resemblance except for the coat color! even their coat texture/length seemed different.



(click on the still frame to load video)

And here are pics of her:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She's a little stringbean LOL.


And some purebreds for reference...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She definitely looks like a mix to me, she's too small and not droopy enough to be a purebred bluetick hound. I'd guess that there's some heeler in there for sure, they can have that sort of coloring as well with the ticking. Maybe even a beagle/heeler/bluetick mix. unfortunately that still leaves a lot of hound in there, but maybe the heeler personality/intelligence will dominate the hound in her and keep her being a wonderful dog :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She certainly looks like she has heeler in her or some sort of herding breed. She's a cutie.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> She definitely looks like a mix to me, she's too small and not droopy enough to be a purebred bluetick hound. I'd guess that there's some heeler in there for sure, they can have that sort of coloring as well with the ticking. Maybe even a beagle/heeler/bluetick mix. unfortunately that still leaves a lot of hound in there, but maybe the heeler personality/intelligence will dominate the hound in her and keep her being a wonderful dog :smile:


that's what i think too....when people say that i'm like uh no...def not purebred. she's built very thinly compared to one lol. her tail set is different too, i noticed yesterday while watching the purebred. hers stays long and low *cept when she's running as you can see in the video lol* where as the bluetick comes up more.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe she does have a touch of acd in there. I do have to tell you though that I love the way she comes running back to check in with you all the time. She most definately is a cutie.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Maybe she does have a touch of acd in there. I do have to tell you though that I love the way she comes running back to check in with you all the time. She most definately is a cutie.


Hahaha, yup! The people at the park get a kick out of that as well. They are like "wow, you must be home base or something." Every few minutes she'll run back to me and usually sit next to me/against me/on my feet for a minute. If I move around the park she also follows me to make sure I'm in her sights lol. She's a bit attached to me


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh, also, the woman who runs the rescue she came from originally in Arkansas said that these were her siblings, might shed light one some things...


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

She's probably a mix of mixes. Especially judging from the picture of her littermates. So who knows what all is probably in her genes lol. But the one lighter spotted pup does look like he/she has a heeler pattern.


----------

